# Suse fernsteuern?



## Heine (14. März 2005)

Hey Ho!

 Habe folgendes Anliegen... Ich habe hier einen Linux-PC (Suse 9.1) stehen, den ich gerne fernsteuern möchte.

 Ich habe allerdings keinen Plan davon, wie ich VNC (o. evtl. alternative Programme) einzurichten habe  ?(

 Kennt da jemand einen Link zum Thema?

 MfG

 Dominik Heine


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. März 2005)

Das hängt von folgenen Faktoren ab:
- Sicherheit (LAN oder WAN als INET)
- Was willst du tun(also welche Anwendungen)
- Benötigen die Anwendungen Fenster, also einen X-Server
- usw...

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre da TELNET, wenn es sicher sein soll, dann SSH
Wenn du allerdings Programme starten willst, die ein Display benötigen, dann brauchst du auf dem steuerndem Rechner (also z.B. Windows)  einen X-Server um das Display umzuleiten. Dafür eignet sich z.B. CYGWIN.
VNC ist natürlich auch eine Alternative, allerdings, meißt sehr langsam.

Daniel


----------



## Sinac (14. März 2005)

Auch die Suche sollte dazu ein paar Threads liefern!
Wie schon gesagt, SSH für Konsole oder VNC / RFB für X.
Das ist das einfachste.


----------



## Heine (15. März 2005)

Ja die Suche hat mir in sofern weiter geholfen, als das ich jetzt weiß was ich alles machen kann...

Das habt ihr mir ja auch schon was zu gesagt...

Aber ich suche eine Anleitung um VNC zu installieren

Danke 

Dominik Heine


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2005)

Installationsanleitungen sind in der Regel bei der Software dabei.
Ich mein bei RealVNC haett ich sowas gesehen.


----------



## Sinac (15. März 2005)

Das findet man auch in der Suche =)
kDE bieten so eine funkton schon von haus aus, schau mal im Kontrollcenter unter Remote Desktop oder Desktop Sharing oder so. Ansonsten installier dir den x0rfbserver, mit dem kann du das auch machen über VNC.


----------

